# Avalanche Class and Holiday Party



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

In the holiday spirit, we've decided that December 15th at the Oriental Theater is going to be an avalanche class AND holiday party, with proceeds to benefit Denver-area non-profits like the Denver Rescue Mission and Mount St Vincent's Children's Home.

We've been collecting a $5 donation at the door of our avy classes this ...year, and on the 15th, we're going to ask for either a cash donation, or a child's toy or non-perishable food items.

We're working with the Heartfelt Foundation to help us distribute this to the people who need it most and feel like this is something we should have done long ago.

Avalanche Courses 2009-2010 | Friends of Berthoud Pass


----------



## bmml112 (Mar 3, 2009)

...I like parties


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Bump for the Oriental tomorrow night.


----------

